# moyu weilong gts2 M



## Zaksox (Mar 15, 2019)

This cube in a nutshell is pretty good. the magnets are strong, and it turns very smoothly without lube.
but it's uncontrollable, even with the magnets. gravitas will fix this easily.

rating 8/10. better for cubers with weaker, lighter turning hands.


----------

